# online wedding dresses?



## kimmym

Anyone know any good trustworthy sites for ordering dresses?
all the bridal boutiques are very very pricey around where i live and its much cheaper to order from different areas ecspecially for the type of dress i'm looking for.


----------



## angelandbump

A few of my friends purchased from ebay. All where from china and all were fine. The only one thing i will say is when giving measurements add an extra inch or so on because it is alot easier to take a dress in to fit then one arrive and it is too small. Also order at least a 1 1/2 to 2 months in advance because if there are any delays in making the dress then shipping delays can be detrimental to your wedding. 

Oh and check what material they use. My best friend got our bridesmaid dresses online and the material was cheap and heavy. 

Good Luck xx


----------



## kimmym

Thankyou! I hadnt even thought to add a few inches
i'm looking for like a ball gown style,so it should be fairly simple to adjust the bodice so long as every thing fits around the waist.


----------



## Mummy May

Just remember when ordering from China etc that you are likely to have a customs charge to pay too. xx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Look on etsy. There are some beautiful dresses on there too. And they have ratings like on ebay and customer comments xx


----------



## Mrs Liamxxs

www.lightinthebox.com

have seen alot of gorgeous wedding stuff on there.....and not to pricey either xx


----------



## Mummy May

with light in the box you still have 20% vat to pay PLUS a customs charge so be careful xx


----------



## Lauren25

My cousin got her dress from eBay from China and it was lovely and fitted her perfectly!
She didn't like some bits on in so took it to a dress maker who changed bits and added bits on and it was beautiful!

She paid about £80 and didn't have to pay any custom fees etc!


----------



## LynAnne

I got mine from bridalbargains.co.uk. I got my dress over half price at £300. Its in perfect condition. It's still the only thing we have got in terms of wedding and I've had it since we first got engaged!


----------



## emyandpotato

It sounds strange but check out Asos marketplace, there are quite a few!


----------



## emyandpotato

https://marketplace.asos.com/search?q=wedding+dress&oss_ss=


----------



## kmbabycrazy

emyandpotato said:


> https://marketplace.asos.com/search?q=wedding+dress&oss_ss=

Thank you for sharing this. I would never have thought to look there and there are some really beautiful ones on there x


----------



## mumsie2be

I've ordered a dress from www.modalee.com which does gorgeous dresses for the best prices can't wait to wear mine it stunning and fits perfect!


----------



## hshucksmith

ASOS marketplace is fab! Another thing I did was looked on Bride2Bride which is a website for people to sell their wedding dresses. There are new and used ones on there, and the majority of used ones have been dry-cleaned as good as new! Means you get a dress that will cost you less than it would brand new! Also, try phoning bridal shops and asking if they have any sale rails (sorry, I'm guessing you are going online because of prices?). Also, don't be afraid to try and haggle! My dress was on the rail for £1800 and I got it down to £900 on a no return basis! 

I am selling my first wedding dress... ;) 

(I haven't been married yet - it just doesn't fit me anymore!)


----------

